# Cartriges anybody take your pic



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Seriously i have way too much stuff. Did a swap today, old truck was past down from 3 others befour me it was a $hit show


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> Seriously i have way too much stuff. Did a swap today, old truck was past down from 3 others befour me it was a $hit show





HAHAHA:vs_laugh::vs_laugh: Too much stuff he says!!!


Looks like you have more plywood in that van than plumbing parts.





I take it you don't do much service work or drain snaking. I easily have double that in faucet/tub/shower cartridges/parts and probably 4 times that in ferncos and no-hubs. I carry AT LEAST four of each size in fernco and nohub up to 4". Also two of each size jim cap. I have about 3 gallons in test plugs/lead plugs.


My manager calls my van the rolling supply house as if I am the azzhole. But then when he screws up an order and a guy needs a part over in east bumphuck(real place) who do you think he calls? Truth is I don't have that much more than the other guys. It's the drain stuff that really adds up. If I didn't do the drain snaking I would have the same as the other service guys.




Even with all the stuff in my van I can squeeze in a 60gallon tall boy or a couple toilets.








.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> HAHAHA:vs_laugh::vs_laugh: Too much stuff he says!!!
> 
> 
> Looks like you have more plywood in that van than plumbing parts.
> ...


East Bumphuck is not a real place. Still trying to figure out where the phuc you live.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> East Bumphuck is not a real place. Still trying to figure out where the phuc you live.


hes just some fkin homeless guy with a smart phone that joined a forum..:vs_laugh:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> East Bumphuck is not a real place. Still trying to figure out where the phuc you live.


You’ll never squeeze that out of him! No way no how!


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Also Found a bag behind the driver seat with 200 sweat r19.
The fact that i have 4 supply houses within 10 mins of most jobs its pointless to have 12 w2k's.

If you live way out in east bumFuc maby having lots of crap on the truck.is the way you need it.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> You’ll never squeeze that out of him! No way no how!


just shows you hes embarrassed to say he lives in california....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> just shows you hes embarrassed to say he lives in california....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


I was guessing he’s in your area down state or Long Island....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> Also Found a bag behind the driver seat with 200 sweat r19.
> The fact that i have 4 supply houses within 10 mins of most jobs its pointless to have 12 w2k's.
> 
> If you live way out in east bumFuc maby having lots of crap on the truck.is the way you need it.







Hardly, we have a fully stocked supply house which we have keys for because we own the building.




There's two issues here. The first is that most of our customers are pretty wealthy and we installed the plumbing in their homes, they expect us to have parts. Having been around for many decades and being as big as most of the other plumbing companies around put together, we have probably plumbed half of the houses in our 90minute service area.


Our blue collar customers also expect us to have the parts and would feel slighted if we had the gall to come take a picture and charge 100$ then come back and charge another 100$. Not to mention us locals have a very tightly knit community, you may very well be pissing off your neighbor, cousins in law, kids teacher, etc....



The second issue is that many times, especially with institutions, you go there and diagnose the problem because their maintenance staff is busy, and if you don't have the part then they either replace the faucet when they have the chance or they fix it themselves. We all know getting the corroded cartridges out of some faucets without destroying them is the hard part. Once you've done that, if you don't have the cartridge they order it off amazon and do it themselves.










.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> Also Found a bag behind the driver seat with 200 sweat r19.
> The fact that i have 4 supply houses within 10 mins of most jobs its pointless to have 12 w2k's.
> 
> If you live way out in east bumFuc maby having lots of crap on the truck.is the way you need it.





What's a "sweat r19" and a "w2k"?


We have to bill every hour we get paid. If I spend 45hrs driving around fixing stuff I bill 45hrs to customers. Our customers don't want to pay for us to drive to the same supply house/hardware store they can walk in as well. The whole point of paying a plumber is because he will have the knowledge AND the parts.


Sometimes I even get jobs like clogged toilets or other simple stuff I can fix in 30mins and charge the hour minimum.



.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> I was guessing he’s in your area down state or Long Island....


fk no...dont even think that....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> fk no...dont even think that....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


he might be living in the trailer park nearby.:biggrin:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> he might be living in the trailer park nearby.:biggrin:


Next to the supply house his company owns!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> he might be living in the trailer park nearby.:biggrin:


good thing no trailer parks in my county or even on long island...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Next to the supply house his company owns!


well I did see a guy living in the clothes dump bin, that may be him....ill look for the camo van next time..then throw a big bag of dog schit in the bin...


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> > Also Found a bag behind the driver seat with 200 sweat r19.
> ...


" must not do alot of service if you dont know what a sweat r-19 and waltec cartrige is" 

Ba dum tshh


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> " must not do alot of service if you dont know what a sweat r-19 and waltec cartrige is"
> 
> Ba dum tshh



Yeah yeah give me a ribbing :biggrin:





Never seen any waltec stuff around here. For single handle it's mostly kohler, delta, moen, some american standard and a couple "high end" brands that are basically just trim kits using standard garbage chinese ceramic cartridges.


With some googling I see that r-19 is brasscrafts part number for a 3/8" angle chrome sweat stop. We don't user part numbers for those. We buy in bulk from wolverine brass and just write out the part name like "1/2" sweatx3/8" comp. chrome angle stop". If we don't use a wb one off the shelf than it's whatever brand the supply house sends since they're all the same.




I have like a gallon of stops on my van. We mostly use sweat extension stops.





.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> Also Found a bag behind the driver seat with 200 sweat r19.........





Wait a minute, so you found a bag of *200* sweat stops?! :surprise:






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

*1/2" Nom. Sweat x 3/8" O.D. Compr. Angle Stop Valve (Chrome Plated)*










SKU *R19-C*
Brand *Brasscraft*












(1)


*R19-C has been discontinued.*
*Discontinued Sep 17, 2013*
This product was discontinued by the manufacturer.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> > Also Found a bag behind the driver seat with 200 sweat r19.........
> ...


Yea, dude that had the truck befourme bought so much $hit.
200 angle valves behind driver seat loged between jumper cables and a book lol.
Atleast thoughs i will use though.

I make my rounds between service, commer, res, renos, tomorow im hangin a new 2" copper main with wirsbo take offs. I try not to load up on " just service parts" then i dont have room for other $hit for diff jobs. 
Spent 3 hours yesterday with a label maker in the truck so 200 angle stops dont get tossed behind the seat from the next apprentice


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> Yea, dude that had the truck befourme bought so much $hit.
> 200 angle valves behind driver seat loged between jumper cables and a book lol.
> Atleast thoughs i will use though.







What's bad is the more I think about it the better it sounds! 200 angle stops....it's not so crazy right? Right?!?! 



Between all the different variations I probably have like 40 angle stops on my van. At least they're angle stops. Straight stops are schit for service work because the stems only work in straight stops.






.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Please stay on topic or create a new thread, I moved a page full to the PR.


----------

